

Philae: The Biggest Jump Ever - hanula
http://blog.wolfspelz.de/2014/11/philae-biggest-jump-ever.html

======
udev
I wonder if it would've been worthwhile to put a flea-like mechanism on Philae
to jump around the commet.

Looks like in that kind of gravity pull, you don't need a lot of force to jump
high, and the damage from falling is also much less.

